# Nesse caso uso Foi ou Foram?



## castreaux

Não sei exatamente como fazer essa pergunta porque não sei sei que "classificação" ou "função" teriam *FOI* e *FORAM* nesta frase. De qualquer maneira, qual seria a correta? 

*Foi *dessas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos. 
ou
*Foram* dessas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos.

E qual seria a explicação?


----------



## Fael

*Foi* dessas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos.



Meus olhos (sujeito) se enamoraram dessas cores.

O verbo ser em determinadas situações é impessoal, como por exemplo: 
Era madrugada.

Verbo ser (sem sujeito) utilizado para imprimir ênfase à frase:
Ele é que pode saber. 
Era que eu queria viajar.

Então a resposta certa é:

*Foi* dessas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos. (verbo ser utilizado sem sujeito para dar ênfase (energia) à frase)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não sei, não sei... Pode ser que eu esteja viajando na maionese, mas estava aqui pensando em outros casos de clivagem e fiquei com a impressão de que talvez a concordância possa ser feita, pelo menos nesse caso, com o que está sendo clivado.

Ela precisa de joias.
É de joias que ela precisa.
São de joias que ela precisa. [Por alguma razão, isso não me soa tão impossível]

Ela comprou essas* joias aqui.
Foi essas joias aqui que ela comprou.
Foram essas joias aqui que ela comprou. [Aqui, _Foram c_hega a me soar melhor do que _Foi_.]

Essas cores enamoraram meus olhos.
Foi essas cores que enamoraram meus olhos.
Foram essas cores que enamoraram meus olhos. [Novamente, _Foram _me soa melhor.]

Reparei que há vários artigos no Google falando sobre concordância em construções clivadas, mas vou ter que deixar a pesquisa para outro.

*Preferi _essas _a _estas _porque estava procurando um exemplo que me soasse natural, e _estas _é um pouco português de Portugal demais para os meus ouvidos.


----------



## castreaux

Ariel Knightly said:


> Essas cores enamoraram meus olhos.
> Foi essas cores que enamoraram meus olhos.
> Foram essas cores que enamoraram meus olhos. [Novamente, _Foram _me soa melhor.]



Concordo com você. No seu exemplo _foram_ de fato soa melhor, mas esta frase é, em essência, um pouco diferente da minha. Se eu seguir com a frase original, usando a partícula _se,_ isto também se aplica?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

O que sua intuição de falante nativo te diz?


----------



## castreaux

Estou mais inclinada a pensar que _foi_ fica melhor. Acredito que nesse caso o verbo é realmente um artifício para dar ênfase e a explicação do Fael faz sentido. 

Sua frase também me parece correta, só fico ainda um pouco em dúvida porque acho que:
_
quem se enamora, se enamora *de *algo
_portanto: 
_*d*essas cores se enamoraram meus olhos_ 

e ao usar a preposição, me sinto "obrigada" a usar _foi_, mas não sei o porquê. Minha dúvida é se existe essa relação entre o uso da preposição e o do verbo "ser" (no pretérito perfeito) com a função de adicionar ênfase.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

castreaux said:


> Minha dúvida é se existe essa relação entre o uso da preposição e o do verbo "ser" (no pretérito perfeito) com a função de adicionar ênfase.


Não acho que exista essa relação. Todos os exemplos que te dei são de construções clivadas - depois joga no Google -, de modo que todos servem para dar ênfase a uma determinada informação da frase. O que acontece no seu exemplo é que o foco recai sobre o objeto indireto, daí o uso da preposição. Nas minhas frases, a ênfase é dada para o objeto indireto, o objeto direto e o sujeito, respectivamente. Concordo que o singular soa melhor no caso do objeto indireto, mas a explicação disso não sei te dar.


----------



## castreaux

Ainda espero que alguém saiba, mas de qualquer forma, muito obrigada! Acho que a sua frase é uma alternativa boa para reformular a minha e garantir que o texto fique sem erros até que minha dúvida seja sanada.

E obrigada também ao Fael!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

castreaux said:


> Acho que a sua frase é uma alternativa boa para reformular a minha e  garantir que o texto fique sem erros...


Até o momento, já temos  três falantes nativos cultos que não veem nada de errado com sua frase.  Não é suficiente? 



castreaux said:


> ... até que minha dúvida seja sanada.


Que dúvida exatamente? Acho que todos concordamos que seu exemplo no singular é perfeitamente gramatical.


----------



## castreaux

A dúvida para a qual você também disse não ter uma explicação para me dar: por que soa melhor no singular quando a ênfase é no objeto indireto?

É que, para mim, apesar de não ver nada de errado e de saber que mais pessoas também não veem, falta essa explicação.


----------



## Outsider

castreaux said:


> A dúvida para a qual você também disse não ter uma explicação para me dar: por que soa melhor no singular quando a ênfase é no objeto indireto?


Embora semanticamente haja de facto uma ênfase em "essas cores", do ponto de vista sintático parece-me que não é a nenhum dos objetos que está associado o "foi", mas ao verbo "enamoraram". 

_Foi dessas cores que se enamoraram os meus olhos._


----------



## Carfer

Não sendo gramático e na sequência do que diz Outsider, creio que a explicação para o verbo no singular resulta de se referir a '_quê/que coisa'_. Parece-me que isso resulta evidente se transformarmos a frase numa interrogação e numa resposta: '_De que (coisa) se enamoraram os meus olhos? (Foi) destas cores'. _O plural _ '(Foram) destas cores' _soar-me-ia aqui muito mal. Então se em vez do pretérito puser a frase no presente, ainda me soaria pior porque a discordância se torna mais evidente. Comparem _'De que (coisa) se enamoram os meus olhos? (É) destas cores'_ com '_De que (coisa) se enamoram os meus olhos? __(São) destas cores'.
_Aliás, pensando em paralelos com outras línguas latinas em que esta construção é possível, é também o singular que usam, ao que julgo: '_c'est de ces couleurs qu'ils sont tombés amoureux', 'es/fue de estos colores que (ellos) se enamoraron_' (não sei italiano, mas talvez não arriscasse muito se apostasse que a regra é a mesma nesta construções impessoais. E, pensando bem, até no inglês)


----------



## José Brasileiro

Eu acho que "foi" é o correto. Nesse caso, o "foi" (na verdade "foi que") é apenas um expletivo, ou seja, só serve para realçar o sentido e pode ser omitido. A sentença poderia ser reescrita assim "Dessas cores se enamorarm meus olhos" ou "Dessas cores (foi que) se enamoraram meus olhos". No presente soaria mais natural "Dessas cores (é que) meus olhos de enamoram".


----------



## a3mlord

Ainda que gramaticalmente falando eu possa estar errado, eu nunca assumiria como certa a segunda frase.

Em todo o caso, as duas estão erradas. Algo/Alguém se enamora por e não de. A forma correcta seria:

"Foi por estas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos". 

Em português continental esta construção seria vista como poética. Em comunicação oral seria muito mais intuitivo dizer:

"Os meus olhos enamoraram-se por estas cores", além de que "enamorar" é muito pouco comum em português continental, sendo "apaixonar" muito mais vulgar.


----------



## Carfer

a3mlord said:


> Ainda que gramaticalmente falando eu possa estar errado, eu nunca assumiria como certa a segunda frase.
> 
> Em todo o caso, as duas estão erradas. Algo/Alguém se enamora por e não de. A forma correcta seria:
> 
> "Foi por estas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos".
> 
> Em português continental esta construção seria vista como poética. Em comunicação oral seria muito mais intuitivo dizer:
> 
> "Os meus olhos enamoraram-se por estas cores", além de que "enamorar" é muito pouco comum em português continental, sendo "apaixonar" muito mais vulgar.



Desculpe, mas está a fazer confusão entre as regências preposicionais de _'enamorar-se_' (*de*) e '_apaixonar-se_' (*por*). Não se diz '_enamorar-se *por* __alguém_', diz-se '_enamorar-se *de* alguém'_. Tem a confirmação aqui: http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=29629


----------



## a3mlord

Há muitos anos que não lia em português o verbo "enamorar", não tão pouco ele é comum em português continental. No entanto, como falante de Galego que sou, sou tamém conhecedor do verbo, que ocorre frequentemente em espanhol. Sempre ouvi em português (pelo menos o português com o que cresci, intimamente ligado ao galego) enamorar por. Gostaria de saber qual é a fonte que Helena Ventura terá usado para responder à dúvida. Que os verbos *enamorar* e *apaixonar* sejam transitivos directos sem o pronome se não discordo, mas tirando isso não vejo outra fonte. Curiosamente, uma rápida pesquisa pela internet retorna muitas vezes "enamorar de".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Concordo que há um sujeito velado, mas creio que até agora ninguém explicou por que a clivagem do objeto indireto funciona de forma distinta da observada no caso do objeto direto. Ou vocês discordam que o plural seja perfeitamente possível no segundo caso?


----------



## castreaux

Depois de todas essas explicações, além dos exemplos em outras línguas latinas dados pelo Carfer, *foi* realmente me parece mais correto, mas de fato ainda gostaria de ter uma resposta para essa questão:



Ariel Knightly said:


> por que a clivagem do objeto indireto funciona de forma distinta da observada no caso do objeto direto



De qualquer maneira, agora posso usar minha frase original com um pouco mais de segurança. Obrigada a todos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ela precisa de joias.
É de joias que ela precisa.
São de joias que ela precisa. [Por alguma razão, isso não me soa tão impossível]. O plural *são *não está motivado porque _de joias _não pode ser sujeito já que é sintagma preposicional, e o _que _de _que ela precisa_ e a conjunção _que _que está a marcar uma oração subordinada substantiva sujeito de _foi, _que por ter como sujeito outra oraçao só pode ir em singular.

Ela comprou essas* joias aqui.
Foi essas joias aqui que ela comprou.
Foram essas joias aqui que ela comprou. [Aqui, _Foram c_hega a me soar melhor do que _Foi_.] Mas _que _cà é relativo (= as que) e _essas joias _é sujeito de _foram_.

Essas cores enamoraram meus olhos.aqui
Foi essas cores que enamoraram meus olhos.
Foram essas cores que enamoraram meus olhos. [Novamente, _Foram _me soa melhor.] É o mesmo caso anterior.


----------



## Vanda

Castreaux, falando nisso, bem-vinda!

Como já disseram, o verbo ser pode concordar com o sujeito ou com o predicativo do sujeito.
Só uma das possibilidades:


> quando o sujeito estiver no singular e se referir a *coisas*, e o predicativo for um substantivo no *plural*.  *Exemplos:*
> Nosso piquenique *  foram*      só     guloseimas.
> *Sujeito                                       Predicativo do Sujeito*
> 
> Sua rotina     *eram    só      alegrias.
> Sujeito                        Predicativo do Sujeito*  Se o sujeito indicar pessoa, o verbo concorda com esse sujeito.
> *Por Exemplo:*
> Gustavo* era *só decepções.
> Minhas alegrias *é* esta criança.


As outras , clique aqui.

E pra encerrar, Fernando Pessoa pra você: 
Sou um guardador de rebanhos,
O rebanho é os meus pensamentos
E os meus pensamentos são todos sensações.


----------



## lkamenrider

Acho que da frase original, se trocar o "dessas" por "nessas" o sentido fica melhor e claro, o verbo concordando com plural.

_Foram nessas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos. 
_


----------



## uchi.m

=== Frases em forma canônica (sujeito-verbo-predicado) ===
Meus olhos se enamoraram nessas cores
Meus olhos se enamoraram por essas cores
Meus olhos se enamoraram dessas cores

Até aqui, nenhum problema. O problema surge quando a frase está invertida (predicado-verbo-sujeito) e você inclui expletivo.

=== Inversão à forma canônica ===
Dessas cores se enamoraram meus olhos.
Por essas cores se enamoraram meus olhos.

O expletivo _é...que_ não tem obrigação de concordar com nenhum elemento da frase, já que é um expletivo; é opcional a concordância, tanto pessoal quanto temporal:

=== Inversão com expletivo é...que ===
É dessas/por essas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos.
São dessas/por essas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos.
Foi dessas/por essas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos.
Foram dessas/por essas cores que se enamoraram meus olhos.

Outro exemplo:

=== Voz ativa, forma canônica ===
Eu fiz cacas.

=== Voz passiva ===
As cacas foram feitas por mim.

=== Inversão na forma canônica ===
Cacas fiz eu.

=== Voz passiva com expletivo é... que ===
É as cacas que foram feitas por mim.
São as cacas que foram feitas por mim.
Foi as cacas que foram feitas por mim.
Foram as cacas que foram feitas por mim.

=== Inversão com expletivo é... que ===
É cacas que fiz eu.
São cacas que fiz eu.
Foi cacas que fiz eu.
Foram cacas que fiz eu.


----------

